Ask HN: What are you working on and why is it cool? - anacleto
======
yeutterg
Bedtime Bulb ([https://bedtimebulb.com/](https://bedtimebulb.com/)), a low-
blue light bulb for healthy sleep. For every purchase, we give healthy
lighting to one person in need.

For almost a decade, I've been working on the problem of reducing blue light
at night, which could interrupt quality sleep. I started (and later sold) a
company that automated Philips Hue lights to change color automatically, but
realized that solution was too expensive and complicated for most people.

My latest attempt, Bedtime Bulb, is also the simplest. It's literally a light
bulb that produces almost no blue. It's also the right light for the evening:
much less eyestrain and a more comfortable feel than competitor's products.

I consider this an MVP but also the solution that's most appropriate for a
general market.

Learn more: [https://bedtimebulb.com/](https://bedtimebulb.com/) Our social
mission: [https://bedtimebulb.com/mission/](https://bedtimebulb.com/mission/)
Join the beta program (you'll get a prototype by the end of August):
[https://bedtimebulb.com/beta-program/](https://bedtimebulb.com/beta-program/)

------
thecodingmonk
Doqume ([http://doqume.com](http://doqume.com)) It's a way to search text
documents by specifying complex semantic conditions on items that have to be
matched instead of simple keywords.

I think it's interesting because 1) it is challenging and it involves a lot of
NLP (which I like) 2) I believe it's novel or at least I have not seen the
same concept around.

Whether or not it is actually useful to somebody remains to be seen...

------
finfun234
I have been working on a project called Shareseer. Shareseer was born out of
my pain of finding company filings as I was learning about valuation of
companies.

Another frustration of mine was reading boilerplate text when I read the
company risk section. So I applied some machine learning & Natural language
processing to extract the unique risks. The way to access it is to visit
[https://shareseer.com](https://shareseer.com) then search for a company name
or ticker. You will find the 10-k/10-q filings along with risks marked as
important by our algorithms. Alternatively you can make a query to
[https://shareseer.com/search?q=NFLX](https://shareseer.com/search?q=NFLX) and
replace tick with your desired tick. Analyzed Risks are available for the S &
P 500. Filings are available for all companies. The other features available
are a real time insider transaction feed and a company filings feed:

[http://shareseer.com/today/insiders](http://shareseer.com/today/insiders)

[http://shareseer.com/today/filings](http://shareseer.com/today/filings)

It would be great if you could give the application a spin. I'm trying to
learn:

a) Is this useful to you as an investor?

b) What are your pain points today in your research process?

c) Any other feedback you may have?

I think it’s cool because it allows any investor to improve their due
diligence when buying an individual stock. It reduces the gap between what the
people on Wall Street know and what the average joe investor knows. The
insiders filings are an entire day faster than what major brokerages offer
today. The risk analysis is unique too.

------
bankspot
BankSpot - [https://www.bankspot.org/](https://www.bankspot.org/) Provides
search and discovery of banks and credit unions. Working on a review system
and tools to remove barriers for the un-banked population.

~~~
RobertKwan
Hmm, any plans for service outside the US?

------
ecesena
Open source security keys: [https://solokeys.com](https://solokeys.com).

For me it's cool because I'm learning more about hardware -- I studied maths,
so not really focused on physical things. For the world, I think/hope it's
cool because it's the first open implementation of the new FIDO2 standard,
which means strong two-factor authentication protecting against phishing, and
perhaps one day soon also strong first factor auth (the standard supports it,
but I'm not aware of any major service that does).

Edit: grammar

------
BnMcGn
WarFlagger - [http://warflagger.net/](http://warflagger.net/) Meant to do for
messy, savage ideological discussions what StackExchange does for straight
forward questions.

It is based on an open exchange format (RDF based, called OpinML) that allows
you to publish your comments independently. It has annotation features and a
vote system somewhat akin to that of Slashdot.

------
taprun
I'm finishing a book about what makes products "premium." It's cool because a)
many people don't know b) if they did, they could make more money per sale.

~~~
k0t0n0
so what makes a product premium?

~~~
whatsstolat
Buy the book!

~~~
is_true
The premium book

------
RobertKwan
Wsid.com - [http://54.88.93.252:8005/](http://54.88.93.252:8005/) A social
experiment slash Q + A social networking site where ppl can ask the community
What Should I do? It's cool we built a real-time polling feature for the
answers.

------
hsikka
I’m working on validating Modular Neural nets with adaptive topology as an
effective architecture for complex problems like disease diagnosis. I’m
actually third on the www.pioneer.app leaderboard, with the username -_-

------
fzila
currently working on a todo list app for iOS. None of the popular ones have
any stats! No Progress bars or charts! Most just offer a simple linear graph
that shows how many tasks finished in a day which doesn't really tell you
anything. I find those apps to be slightly better (sometimes worse) than pen &
paper equivalent. Infuriating when you want to plan out things and theres no
simple UI to do that. I realize I can do most of these things in google sheets
but sitting down and creating a template for sheets and maintaining it is a
lot of work when you consider how bad the UX is going to be...

/mini rant.

------
moviuro
Risk analysis at a large firm. I get to see the same slice of (almost) every
nation-wide project, on a breadth I would not have imagined.

